# VQ45 questions...in a 240???



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

I've searched...and searched...and *YAWN searched some more.

Did one for vq45...found like 4 posts...did a search for just vq...Oh damn...forgot the maxima's engine code starts with vq...looked through 'em all just to be sure.


All I know about this engine is that it's got a timing chain...quad overhead cam...and is really powerfull…but I can’t find anything here on nissanforums or elsewhere…not even on infinity forums…geez

So here's the question (and why it's in the 240 section)

Yeah you saw it coming, 
Has anyone done/know of a vq45 swap into a 240? 
If yes please provide info or link to.

If no...then please abstain from the 
"Why not just sr20 like every other 240" 
or the also ever so popular
"Rebuild and turbo you KA" 
oh let's not forget "slap in an rb" Though VERY VERY awesome (opium props  ) just not my cup o Earl Grey if you know what I mean...and I'm not sure that I do. 
I've thought about this for a little over a year and I've set my mind on a v8 (import v8)...I've read plenty of posts already so I'de like to just GET the info 
Also not really looking for the 
"If you have enough money anything is possible" post either...that's really annoying cause if that's the case I'de just by a freaking ferrari...so don't post that please.


I am hesitant to ask for info on the vq45 series engines...but I need to...so…uh I think I just did…yeah I did.


I have TONS of info on the 1uz, 2uz, 3uz-fe toyota v8's...hell there's a site dedicated to that engine and putting it into just about anything (even a 240, yeah baby!)...so if I can't find any info on the vq ima gonna have to put a yota in my nissan


I've seen several people asking about the maxima vq's into a 240 but I WANT A V8! But...I don't know anything about the VQ and I'll be DAMNED it's a mysterious engine...I can't find info on it ANYWHERE...


SO to re-cap...
1. anyone know of a vq45 powered 240? Links...info?
2. Links/info on VQ45's in general? I.E. internal construction (forged cast etc), igition system, intake setup, differences between years, hp AND torque…ALL info on ALL aspects is what I’m looking for.

*I did run accross a site giving limited info on the newer vq..but it was very limited...no info on forging or not...and didn't give history.

I'm not trying to be rude by saying this ----> but opinions of this swap are NOT going to be helpful so please…just…don’t…and again...don't tell me with enough money/time anything is possible...that's not helpful at all 

I’m just asking about those two things

THANKS ALL!!!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

Yeah, i've seen a Vq in a 240sx. You have to cut the hood in order for the intake manifold to fit. here

I'm sorry it's a VH41


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

zellx2004 said:


> Yeah, i've seen a Vq in a 240sx. You have to cut the hood in order for the intake manifold to fit. here
> 
> I'm sorry it's a VH41



I love you  HA HA thank you...sooo very much.

man...shaker hood would be kick ass.


Well now we know it can be done...gots the proof...I'll try to email this bro to get some info on the engines...bet he'll have some good sites to visit for info.

I'll update after I get in contact with him...thanks again


----------



## kaptainkrolllio (Aug 8, 2005)

From what I hear, the VH45 will not fit without some major modification, however the VH41 will(proof above obviously), so you'd have to find one somewhere considering they weren't sent to the US. Here's some more info on it: http://www.240sxforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=16640
Good luck, I'd love to see it.


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

hmm...

I was really thinking of the vk45 from the q45...sorry for typing vq45 in the thread title, kinda brain fart there.

Hmmm so the VH45 won't fit....and we've seen a VH41, is there that much difference in size between those two?

I just recently found on 
http://forums.********.com/zerothread?id=91937&page=1

where a guy (Ezekial) put the vh45 in an s12, not sure of course how much larger/smaller the s12's engine bay is compared to s13. I'm contacting him concerning that question also.

Also on that site they say the vh and vk have same bore and stroke, but personally I'de still rather have the newer design, a more modern engine, such as an 02+ VK.

*I'm checking that thread out now, thanks*

Now I'm over the brain fart...*note don't post while drinking*

1. Any one know of q45-240sx swaps? As in 240 with the vk.

2. What are the external size differences between the vh41, vh45, and vk45?
(not that it matters too much cause for me it's either a VK or 1UZ)

3. still looking for internal facts and what not on all the v8's...mostly the VK's, but VH's too.


Thanks again for the replies


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

the vq45 is too big although im sure its been done by someone. More common is the 4.1 litre version. The wiring is an absolute bitch apparently but it sounds really really mean!


----------



## koukikid95 (Aug 13, 2007)

*vqswap*

u might wana check out vqswapcom the have kits for it and a complete swap for everthing is about 6k there located in sam dimas and the work is fucken awsome no hood mods or anything check it out my lil bro is considering a vq in his s13 and he talked to the guy from vqswap and told him a complete swap into his car would run about 6k


----------



## SonsofWisdom (Mar 29, 2004)

well more than likely I would end up putting a 1995-97 Lexus 1uzfe in...eh...eventually any way. My buddy put one in his Celica/Supra and finally has it running. The engine goes for about 800 in good shape and has about 270-290 hp...pretty sure it's 275 or something...stock...course his custom exhaust was about 1500. He's also going to do some intake work...can't wait till he dynos that baby 

6k is a bit out of the question considering I can make very good power very easily for not even half of that...but thanks for the heads up...I'll still give them a look just in case, after all, since I don't live anywhere near them I could only buy parts from them...who knows...might be cheaper since I'm doing the work myself and only getting parts.

I also have access to a guy who has done that exact swap...well he's in Australia but he's on a forum I hit up every year or so.

All that aside though...since I've not done a full on engine swap before, I will most likely stick with the more straight forward sr20det, once I get some more time I will re-visit the v8  (and money too) but for now it'll all have to wait...education comes first


----------



## koukikid95 (Aug 13, 2007)

*vq*

Yeah ur better off with the sr its cheaper and the strong little motors just a lil upgrades and ur good to go ........ or even better and rb u should check them out u could check out gspeedcorp.com they have every motor u can think of.... check them out there pretty cheap


----------

